# Livewell additives?



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey guys-

We have a small livewell in our boat and have been struggling to keep our fish alive all day...especially when the water temps get in the high 70's and beyond.

Last Saturday we had a limit early. Ran the livewell all day and iced the water all day...still ended up losing a few. Does anyond have an opinion on which of the livewell additives is more effective? Any other suggestions to help keep these fish alive?



_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

young-gun21 said:


> Hey guys-
> 
> We have a small livewell in our boat and have been struggling to keep our fish alive all day...especially when the water temps get in the high 70's and beyond.
> 
> ...


Hydrogen Peroxide - H202 Just a small amount.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

i agree with jignpig guide, hydrogen peroxide is the best out there, its basically liquid oxygen and its dirt cheap when compared to the stuff sold specifically for keeping fish alive. 

also, keep the water fresh however you can, if you have to empty the wells once in awhile to put all new water in, do it. i keep my wells "open" so new water is constantly being introduced. when the wells are closed, the new water just goes out the overflow.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I try to cool the water down 10 degrees with ice and put the livewell on recirc. Every 3 hours i pump out at least half the water and fill up the well again. Then cool it back down to where i had it. Cooler water holds more oxygen. Its important to change out the water or your fish can stress or die from high ammonia levels. It takes a lot of ice on a 95 degree day, a couple frozen bottles will not be enough. I think i use around 20 lbs of ice in the hot summer months. Check out the information on the sure life website. There is a few good videos including the one with hydrogen peroxide with the correct dosage but i have not tried it. Get a cheap digital thermometer at a petstore. (10 bucks) This time of year a lot of fish are caught in deeper water and put in a livewell with hot surface water which is not good. Also if you go into a shallow bay or backwater do not suck that water into your well. Avoid filling the well at the boat ramps too. All this takes time but what good are 5 dead fish at weigh in. Good luck.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd listen to what Marshall has to say...he was dubbed with the nickname "Fish Doctor" for a reason!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i wish i could catch some keepers to put in my livewell


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for all of the input guys!

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## brandon0891 (Mar 5, 2008)

You want to look at two different additives, "catch and release" and "rejuvenade" I have done alot of reading on these additives. Basically catch and release I add through out the day it is more of a calming additive. Then I have rejuvenade it does the exact opposite and gives them crazy energy. I add the if one looks like it will die or at the end of the day when im ready to weigh in. Always carry mountain dew with you. If you ever hook them in their gills pour the mountain dew directly on the bleeding part. It will stop the bleeding right away.

For icing them make your own ice blocks freezing them in tupperware. Then you can add the bigger ice blocks they will take longer to melt verses just adding ice.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

